# Stealth is back



## Michael Morris (Feb 27, 2005)

Stealth is back online. You should be able to select it with the quick chooser below as always.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Michael!!  Looks great and its nice to have it back!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 27, 2005)

Aww yeah, does that mean electric blue will be back soon?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2005)

Jester, Stealth is the only one that was a real priority; folks needed it to be able to browse at work.  

Others will probably show up gradually, but they're a little less urgent.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 27, 2005)

THANK YOU MORRIS!!!, Now I can come out of the darkness...  .

I can see, thank god, I can see at last!!!


----------



## Nifft (Feb 27, 2005)

Yay! Thanks! 

 -- N


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool! Thanks! I know it's not a priority, but I'd like to put my vote in for the PHB style when the time comes to work on the others.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 27, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks! I know it's not a priority, but I'd like to put my vote in for the PHB style when the time comes to work on the others.




Ohhhh...*Sniff, sniff*....Ohhhh...the memories...You just had to bring that up...*sniff, sniff*....
[BBBBBAHHHHNNNNNNNN] (nose blowing]


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

Woohoo! Thanks. 

While I can read it, the black background always bothered my eyes...


----------



## fba827 (Feb 28, 2005)

thank you very much -- i know you guys work on a lot of stuff _in_ the background and it is only rarely that your work _on_ the background comes into the foreground... err...something like that. anyway, so what i was saying was thanks.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks! Having stealth helps me handle to wait until PHB comes back. I just don't dig light colored text on a black background, so I use stealth or PHB at work and home.


----------



## Len (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, I just logged in at work and the site magically appeared in Stealth style! Great!


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the opposite problem from Len, Stealth will not stay as my setting. It was working earlier today, but new each time I switch to a new screen, such as by clicking on a thread, it goes back to default. 

I'm using Firefox at home, could that be the problem?

On edit: Firefox may be the problem, I just opened IE and the stealth seems to stick there.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> On edit: Firefox may be the problem, I just opened IE and the stealth seems to stick there.




I am using FireFox and am not having a problem with the setting staying.  Of you continue to have the trouble you may want to see if clearing you EnWorld cookies and setting it again helps.


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks! I know it's not a priority, but I'd like to put my vote in for the PHB style when the time comes to work on the others.




Ditto!


----------



## the Jester (Mar 1, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jester, Stealth is the only one that was a real priority; folks needed it to be able to browse at work.




Fair 'nuff.  

Personally, I love the different styles- I'd switch back and forth now and again.  I really settled on electric blue after a while, though.


----------



## Len (Mar 2, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I have the opposite problem from Len



Just to be clear so M.M. doesn't think I have a problem, the reason that my work PC automagically started using Stealth is that I used to use Stealth before and it conveniently remembered my preference.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 2, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> I am using FireFox and am not having a problem with the setting staying. Of you continue to have the trouble you may want to see if clearing you EnWorld cookies and setting it again helps.




Clearing EN World cookies seems to have worked. Thanks.


----------



## RuminDange (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, I can browse with speed again at work over the slow wireless uplink!!!  No more 3x page refreshes and draws 3 inches at time each time before I can scroll!!!  

Home of was never a problem and the old original black was my preferred but the new default is nice.

Keep up the good work.


RD


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the black background. "Stealth" doesn't do me any good as I don't have any sort of 'net access at work. Working in fast food precludes that. Not to mention some "bright burnt out bulb" type of individual at the home office fixed the work comp to where you can't access any of it except for the relevant register system programs. You can't even access ANY of the drives!   I guess too many managers were sitting on their collective asses playing Solitaire........ Heck. I saw classmates in my technical writing class (those who sat in the back of the room) playing Solitaire instead of classwork.... 

Not to mention, if I had a way to load in net access, I don't want to go back to the AGONY of 14.4k connections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Yikes!


----------

